# Beef Stroganoff (Cajun Corner)



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

1 pound sirloin steak trimmed of fat
2 tablespoons flour
1 1/2 cups fresh mushrooms
1/2 cup chopped onions
3/4 cup chopped bell pepper
1 clove garlic minced 
2 tablespoons cooking sherry
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce (Tabasco or Louisiana hot sauce)
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 teaspoon white pepper
4 tablespoons safflower oil (In all)
1 1/4 cups water plus 1 tablespoon
1 tablespoon catsup
1 teaspoon instant beef bouillon granules
8 ounces sour cream
4 ounces cooked noodles (I do more)
2 tablespoons cornstarch


Cut steak into 1/4" by 1 1/2" strips. Season with white pepper and coat with 1 tablespoon flour. Heat 2 table spoons safflower oil in skillet and brown meat. add mushrooms, onion, bell pepper, and garlic. Cook until onion and bell pepper are tender, 3-4 minutes. Remove meat mixture from skillet and add 2 tablespoons safflower oil to pan drippings. Add 1 tablespoon flour, water, catsup, and beef bouillon. Stir 3-4 minutes. Mix sour cream, hot sauce, 2 tablespoons cornstarch, 1 tablespoon water, 1/4 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce. Add to skillet and stir. Return meat mixture to skillet and simmer 3-4 minutes. Add cooking sherry and simmer 10 minutes. Cook noodles per package directions. Pour Stroganoff over hot noodles.:vs_cool:


----------



## ScottsPainting (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice, would love to try it!


----------

